# Is my teacher a Narcissist an what should I do?



## Chunky (Jun 14, 2015)

SiFan said:


> Do you recall what she said that was wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you want to know?:/


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Chunky said:


> Why do you want to know?:/


Well, Chunky, it would be useful to have some view of your teacher as to proficiency.


----------

